# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  В продаже появилась новая игровая мышь  SVEN GX-990 Gaming

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет новую оптическую игровую мышь GX-990 Gaming.

Стильная новинка от SVEN обеспечивает высокий комфорт игрового процесса: мышь работает четко и точно. Утяжеленная конструкция корпуса обеспечивает плавный ход мыши. Устройство оснащено кнопками навигации «вперед» и «назад», кнопкой тройного клика и кнопками переключения разрешения на 1000/1500/2000/2500 dpi. Расширить возможности мыши можно с помощью поставляемого в комплекте специального программного обеспечения: пользователь  по своему вкусу может настроить макросы, отрегулировать чувствительность кнопок, изменить частоту опроса USB-порта, изменить разрешение и внести массу других полезных улучшений. Все настройки сохраняются во внутренней памяти мыши -  GX-990 Gaming помнит все о пристрастиях своего владельца.


Корпус мыши SVEN GX-990 Gaming выдержан в современной геймерской стилистике. Он имеет покрытие Soft Touch, обеспечивающее приятные тактильные ощущения и удобство в использовании. Прочный и надежный провод мыши имеет тканевую оплетку – он прослужит долго даже у самых азартных игроков. Яркий образ модели дополняет встроенная подсветка 8 разных цветов – здесь есть из чего выбирать.


• Стильный игровой дизайн
• Кнопки навигации «вперед» и «назад»
• Утяжелённая конструкция
• Кнопка тройного клика
• Кнопки переключения разрешения 1000/1500/2000/2500 dpi
• ПО для дополнительных настроек
• Изменяемая подсветка 
• Покрытие Soft Touch


Технические характеристики:


Количество кнопок, шт:	7+1
Интерфейс: USB
Разрешающая способность, dpi:	1000/1500/2000/2500 dpi
Колесо прокрутки: есть
Упаковка: Коробка с блистером
Масса, г: 124

----------

